# Piano or composition workshops / masterclasses



## danae

Hello people! I know it's been a long time since I gave any signs of life but... well... 

Anyway, question (I know I've asked it again last summer but I didn't find what I was looking for): do you know of any piano or composition workshops in Europe in July, August and September? And if you don't know of any one in particular, can you point me towards a way to find whatever masterclasses are taking place this summer?

I did some research but I've only found very few masterclasses, most of them for chamber music, and none for composition.

Can anyone help?


----------



## danae

No one? Come on, you must have some idea. Maybe I should move this to the keyboards thread or the today's composers thread...


----------



## kv466

This is something I've honestly never even contemplated...I mean, if one knows how to read music and perform it to an extent then composition should simply be a matter of sitting down at the instrument and letting oneself go...sure, there are all kinds of rules and paths but for the most part we all know these avenues and, well...ahhh, what can i say...taking composition courses seems...ah, well, good luck but if you can't find any, sit down at your piano and try and tap into something that is truly you; feelings, memories and such can pull out wonderful music


----------

